# To color select or not to color select!



## A.Kuppers (Jul 13, 2013)

A little back story, I am a U. S. Marine and my job just happens to be "combat photographer". So with that being said! Some of them believe that color select should not even be considered when in post production. Almost all of my leaders have degrees in photography and have gone to Syracuse for it and there is always a constant debate amongst us. "Color select" should it even be used? They feel that it is an very armature-ish technique. Any thoughts? I'm looking to rub whatever I can find in my Staff Sgts face. Haha


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't seen a lot of images that I like it in.. and this one doesn't really do anything for me either.

However, there are exceptions. I have run across a few images where it was used well and sparingly, for a nice impact.


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Personally, I have seen very few photos that it helps... possibly a dozen or so in my entire life. Most of the time it is an amateur with little knowledge playing with new software toys that will do it! Or the inevitable MWAC "PRO" with little knowledge and an entry level camera posting on facebook.

I too, feel it is a very amateurish technique! Not to be rude, but your image above is one of the worst examples I have seen... garish!


----------



## kathyt (Jul 13, 2013)

I am not a fan.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 13, 2013)

The best example I've ever seen was in Schindler's List.  Many on-line versions have the section edited out but I think it is there on dvds.
A faint reddish color was used to pick out the appearance of a single child as she wandered in and out of houses during a long set of scenes where the German troops were cleaning out a Ghetto.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2013)

Not. Just don't.


----------



## JBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

Well....... I guess it depends on target audience. Facebook peeps and non photographers seen to like it a lot.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

Doesn't bother me in this case.

The problem I'm having is... I have no idea what I'm looking at.  :lmao:

What is that?


----------



## SCraig (Jul 13, 2013)

The answer is very simple: Never!


----------



## S.Pierce (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if you actually took this picture or are using it as an example, but I pretty much concur with the rest...it doesn't spark my interest.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

JBrown said:


> Well....... I guess it depends on target audience. Facebook peeps and non photographers seen to like it a lot.



Facebook peeps and non-photographers also seem to like bad over and underexposure, blue or green skin, and heads / hands / feet cut off! What does that say?  lol!


----------



## tecboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like origami of lilies.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm thinking separate these origamis and put these inline or curve or in any creative way to make you photo looks more appealing.  Hope that help.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 13, 2013)

Like the others who've commented, it's very rare for me to see an image where I think selective coloring did something positive for it.  In the vast majority of cases, it's not something I personally find appealing.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 13, 2013)

A lot depends on the desired result and intended viewing audience.  The ones I have seen done well are actually subtle and not highly saturated.

  I'm not sure about "  to rub whatever I can find in my Staff Sgts face ", could lead to latrine duty and other menial crappy jobs.  :er:


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Doesn't bother me in this case.
> 
> The problem I'm having is... I have no idea what I'm looking at.  :lmao:
> 
> What is that?



Dunno for sure, but it looks like an origami bouquet.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool shot


----------

